# help with CPT code/s, please



## suzannereed (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's the procedure in detail:  "Informed consent was obtained.  The patient received antibiotic today and also an enema.  He ws taken to the ultrasound suite and was placed in the lateral decubitus position.  Transrectal ultrasound probe was inserted with measurements as above.  Periprosttatic block was then perfomred with 1% lidocaine and 12 core biopsies were then taken.  The patient tolerated the procedure well."  Do I code a 55700, but what about the periprostatic block?  Please help!


----------

